# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Niveli i inteligjencës shqiptare

## Syze

Janë bërë qindra teste globale (kërkoni në google për më shumë, po deshët), mua më duket shumë shqetësues:

http://hbdchick.files.wordpress.com/...map-europe.png
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_qZGouBqZeg...600/IQ+Map.JPG
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...QbyCountry.png
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Inequality.png
http://balder.org/avisartikler/bille...-map-world.gif

Ne shpesh themi se jemi inteligjentë,se nxënësit tanë dalim gjithmonë shumë mirë në shkollat e huaja, por me sa duket, ne vetëm deklarojmë më të mirët dhe fshehim pjesën tjetër të nxënësve. Niveli mesatar i inteligjencës së shqiptarëve sipas testit Europian është 88. Hartat e tjera pak a shumë tregojnë të njëjtën gjë edhe pse janë teste të ndryshëm dhe të pavarur.

----------

